
Show HN: C++ Modern Web Api Client Built with Oat++ - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/oatpp-examples/tree/master/ApiClient-Demo
======
lganzzzo
oatpp ApiClient is a mechanism which enables you to generate Web Api Clients
in declarative manner. Under the hood it uses provided RequestExecutor to
perform http requests. Thus you are abstracted from the low-level http-client
library implementation and can substitute any other http-client library at any
time with zero code changes. Roughly you may treat oatpp ApiClient as Java
Retrofit for C++.

